# Usuarios On-Line :



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 11:41)

*Maior número de visitas foi de 137 em Hoje às 06:41

Este valor está correto..?? Se a resposta for "SIM", quero dar meus parabéns ao MeteoPT que não para de crescer..... *


----------



## tozequio (23 Nov 2006 às 11:42)

É o que dá a publicidade no PortugalDiario


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 11:48)

tozequio disse:


> É o que dá a publicidade no PortugalDiario



Quem serão os malandros que por lá escrevem     ?


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 11:53)

LUPER disse:


> Quem serão os malandros que por lá escrevem     ?




*É um Jornal..??*


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 12:54)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *É um Jornal..??*



Olá Carlos  sim é um jornal online 

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?div_id=291&id=744771


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 13:41)

Esperemos que nao existam problemas com o maior volume de trafico no site...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Nov 2006 às 23:11)

Temos todos de agradecer ao James!  

E parabéns a todos nós! incluíndo o nosso corresponsal especial em Madrid e claro o povo irmão além-mar!


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 23:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Esperemos que nao existam problemas com o maior volume de trafico no site...



Esperemos que não surjam problemas


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 23:17)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Temos todos de agradecer ao James!
> 
> E parabéns a todos nós! incluíndo o nosso corresponsal especial em Madrid e claro o povo irmão além-mar!



Desculpem, agora fiquei confuso, quem raio é o James ?


----------



## thunder-storm (23 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

tozequio disse:


> É o que dá a publicidade no PortugalDiario



    ...foi mesmo lá q descobri este forum...


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 23:36)

iceberg disse:


> Desculpem, agora fiquei confuso, quem raio é o James ?



Tb gostava de saber quem é, mas o 1º post de ontem não sei quem foi o malandro


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 02:05)

tozequio disse:


> É o que dá a publicidade no PortugalDiario



Por acaso na altura foi no Portugal Diário que descobri este site...e depois voltei a ver o link no livro de visitas numa estação meterologica de Manteigas


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 09:40)

LUPER disse:


> Tb gostava de saber quem é, mas o 1º post de ontem não sei quem foi o malandro



James apresenta-se nesta humilde casa (hoje especialmente activa)


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 10:04)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> James apresenta-se nesta humilde casa (hoje especialmente activa)



Haaaaaaaaa seu malandro!! hehehe


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 11:15)

Eu encontrei por sorte, estava a escrever o endereço do inm e esquecime do ponto e escrevi meteopt, o que apareceu na pesquisa do google o site. Também fiquei   , foi mesmo um golpe de sorte


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 11:50)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> James apresenta-se nesta humilde casa (hoje especialmente activa)



Malandreco, ora vai mais uma pub?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 11:54)

Mais um mistério no forum....Quem é o JAMES??

Kim...quem será??


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 12:23)

51 visitantes e 19 membros neste momemto.

O INM tb está a ter mta afluência...


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 12:24)

74 visitante e 20 membros


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 12:25)

não não são 83 visitante e 20 menbros, oh desisto...


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 12:26)

Vamos a um novo record do meteopt?


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 12:27)

Só mais esta: 102 membros e 19 visitantes, o portugueses parece k à hora de almoço vêm todos para o fórum


----------



## Carlos Dias (24 Nov 2006 às 12:42)

Zoelae disse:


> Só mais esta: 102 membros e 19 visitantes, o portugueses parece k à hora de almoço vêm todos para o fórum



*E aqui o Café da Manhã....acho que fala-se "Pequeno almoço" ai..*


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 12:49)

LUPER disse:


> Malandreco, ora vai mais uma pub?



Agora já não é preciso; as pessoas nem passam no portal diário, vem cá tudo directamente  

Quando chegar a neve a uma cota abaixo dos 200m e nenhum jornalista acreditar, eu volto a fazer publicidade


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 13:14)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Agora já não é preciso; as pessoas nem passam no portal diário, vem cá tudo directamente
> 
> Quando chegar a neve a uma cota abaixo dos 200m e nenhum jornalista acreditar, eu volto a fazer publicidade



Vamos ter mas não é a 200m é a 0m


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 17:55)

filipept disse:


> Eu encontrei por sorte, estava a escrever o endereço do inm e esquecime do ponto e escrevi meteopt, o que apareceu na pesquisa do google o site. Também fiquei   , foi mesmo um golpe de sorte


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 18:30)

já repararam no numero de visitas que estamos a ter para alem das pessoas registradas  pessoal toca a registrar e a participar  até os senhores do INM podem participar  já que cá andam a fazer umas visitas


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 02:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais um mistério no forum....Quem é o JAMES??
> 
> Kim...quem será??



hehehe o James já se acusou! Senão seria a nova cruzada deste fórum, quem é o James!  



LUPER disse:


> Vamos a um novo record do meteopt?



E não é que foi mesmo batido o record hoje!   







Bem já viram que me acompanha neste momento!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Nov 2006 às 07:42)

*Maior número de visitas foi de 170 em Ontem às 12:38*

boas 

       

170 muito bom   

agora ainda é mais dificil organizar o encontro   

abraços meteo


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 08:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> hehehe o James já se acusou! Senão seria a nova cruzada deste fórum, quem é o James!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que belas damas de companhia


----------



## filipept (26 Jan 2007 às 13:43)

Hoje ultrapassamos as 180 visitas ás 9 da manha.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 15:15)

filipept disse:


> Hoje ultrapassamos as 180 visitas ás 9 da manha.



Isso é então um record!!! , mas então porque é que não ficou aqui registado?   A mim continua a aparecer-me 170.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 15:19)

Fico contente!!! Sou novo nisto, e estou orgulhoso de também fazer crescer o forum com a minha presença  

Em breve darei informação mais precisa aqui sobre a Ilha de São Miguel. Principalmente ao nivel da temperatura


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 15:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Isso é então um record!!! , mas então porque é que não ficou aqui registado?   A mim continua a aparecer-me 170.



a mim também kim....


----------

